# African Cichlid tank



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

It's finally ready for cichlids. Took awhile to cycle, but here is my 72 gallon bowfront. Now the only thing i need to decide... Tanganyika or Malawi. Hmmmm.

The rocks are feather rock. I made the little caves and hollowed out the bottoms so the cichlids have some hiding places. Working with the feather rock isn't fun... my hands were so cut up from it.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

very nice  some africans will be quite happy in there
personally i like tanganyikans now, i started with malawi because i was drawn to the color but eventually i was turned off by the insane aggression, if you dig around there are actually some pretty colorful and peaceful tang's

check out cichlid-forums.com if you havent already to help you make your decision


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Big feather rocks you have there.. They are so light but too sharp.. They might harm the cichlids in my opinion if they rub on those...


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can always keep both malawi and tanganyikan!


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

I can? Won't the Malawi kill the tanganyika?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

I have Malawi with Tanganikan.
I have mbuna blue cobalt with some leleupi 

Then your tank is going to be called Mix African tank instead of Malawi tank.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Petah said:


> I can? Won't the Malawi kill the tanganyika?


Check out my tank http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/my-75-gallon-african-cichlid-mix-7199/

I have over 20 species, both malawi and tanganyika, peacefully living together. 
The trick is over crowding, over filtration and lots of feeding. Also, I raised most of fish together. cheers.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

some tanganyikas are very tough like the calvus gavin (cichlid2010) has they have thick scales that when spread sideways can cut the lips of attackers, also gobies are quite fiesty

i think the rock wont be too sharp over time itl slime over a bit, mebbe put a bit of melafix in if you see any sores or even as a precaution to help with the sliming


----------

